# New TT Black Edition STronic TDI-Waxing



## JohnHe (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello!

I will soon be the very proud owner brand new TT Black Edition TDI STronic in Daytona Grey. I am so excited. I am sorry if in my excitement I am posting in the wrong place etc.

The dealer, who I am less than pleased with, tried to sell me SupaGuard (I think) at £400. I looked around online and the reviews aren't great. Regardless of this, I am still keen to protect the paintwork and keep the car looking as good as it should moving forward.

My question is what is the best process for cleaning the new car and applying some form of wax or polish. I have looked at a few website all of whom suggest different methods.

Does anyone have a tried and tested process? I am happy to spend as much as is needed on products. The phrase 'Clay Bar' seems to come up a lot, but will I need to do this if the car is so new?

Any help or direction would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

John


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi John, have a read through some of the detailing threads on here or on Detailing World as they wil give you a idea of what products are availible and what can be achieved by using the right products. If there is anyone local to you they maybe able let you try some products to let you see what finish they can produce.

Shaun


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome John,

Yes even on a brand new car you will have some sort off fallout contamination over the paintwork, many dealers will also give it a 'quick wash' that will add swirl marks to the paintwork!

I had my other car detailed from new, to give you an idea of what came off my car when it was clayed:









This was mainly off the lower panels admittedly.
Once the car is completely free from contaminants you can start to correct any paint defects, again although these were very minimal there were a few present, only then was the car waxed.

There are loads of good products on the market and every detailer will have their own favourites.

Personally I would spend the money saved from the SupaGuard and get it detailed by a pro, this will give you an idea of what is done and some of the product used, it will also give yo an insight on how and when you can top up this protection yourself.


----------



## RDH (Sep 7, 2012)

Get it detailed by a pro, and sealed in aswell. Get his opinion on products etc that will match your skill and knowledge and go from there


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I had my Daytona Grey Black Edition treated with Ceramisheild and I'm really pleased with the results, all I do now is wash and dry and the shine is amazing rarely get water marks as the rain just rolls off.

Here's a few pics after the treatment.


----------

